# Wide VS regular board?



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Board: NS Proto Type 2
Bindings: Union
Boots: Thirtytwo TM-2

I cannot decide if I need a 157 or a 158X board.

Height: 5'11"
Weight: 165lbs
Boot Size: 10.5

I also do not know if I need a medium or large union binding.

Appreciate any help, I am sure you get a lot of these threads.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

my opinion: definitely go wide, especially with your foot size. I am almost same weight & height as you (a little less on both) and have smaller size boots and adapted to the wide in about 3 days. there are no drawback to the wide in my opinion. People talk about not being able to leverage it, but that can be overcome easily enough. the benefits of wide are no (or less) toe drag on turns, not to mention better flotation. edge to edge response might be a fraction of a second slower, but I don't notice any real difference anymore.


----------



## barik (Dec 11, 2019)

You don't need wide! Take 158 regular width. The only reason to buy wide it's not clinging boots when edging. With boot size 10.5 you will not have this problem.
About binding depends on the boots and binding. Best way will buy boots at start and then all other stuff.


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

deagol said:


> my opinion: definitely go wide, especially with your foot size. I am almost same weight & height as you (a little less on both) and have smaller size boots and adapted to the wide in about 3 days. there are no drawback to the wide in my opinion. People talk about not being able to leverage it, but that can be overcome easily enough. the benefits of wide are no (or less) toe drag on turns, not to mention better flotation. edge to edge response might be a fraction of a second slower, but I don't notice any real difference anymore.


First time I saw someone going wide when they did not need to. Is that because you wanted better float in powder? What size board do you have?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

So, the whole idea of not having boots drag in the snow for a given board width and boot size depends on a third factor which is rarely mentioned. It depends on how far you get your board up on edge when you carve a turn. This is assuming a somewhat standard binding angulation that most riders in soft boots would use. Extreme forward angles used in an alpine setup would not be applicable here.

The post above saying you don't need a wide board *MAY* be true if you don't get the board up on angles that approach being perpendicular to the slope surface. However, if you do, you will get toe drag. I downsized to size 8 boots and can still *almost* get a bit of toe drag on a wide board. This is probably because I have started getting even higher angles off the snow since adapting to the wide board.

It's all based on your style. Floatation is an added benefit, yes, but it is not the reason to go wide. The reason to go wide is to avoid toe drag if you have that problem. With boots the size of what you list, you would develop that problem if you also developed the style of deep carving.

My wide board (which is my daily driver): waist width 26 cm, nose 30 cm, tail 29 cm, length 161.
After having ridden wide going on my 3rd season now, I don't understand what the reluctance of going wide is all about, but to each their own


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

deagol said:


> So, the whole idea of not having boots drag in the snow for a given board width and boot size


Very good explanation.

It seems going wide would be my best bet, thanks!


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Deagol makes a good point. I have been riding regular boards for many years and never really had any issues, but when I got a volume shifted board last season it opened my eyes. With the extra width I could carve even better. Personally I would choose the wider option when choosing between two otherwise similar boards.

i wear size 9-9,5.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

All right you guys are starting to come around haha 
I've been saying this for years.

And I will say this.
Rocker & camber boards, like Never Summer decks, are even better than other wide models.
I rock size 9's to


TT


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you enjoy carving at all (actually carving, deep pencil thin lines, using the sidecut/full edge length) then get the wide. If you just skid around like most riders you'll be fine on a regular width. 

Size 9 boot on wide boards here. Wouldn't go back.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

here is a turn on a regular width camber board where even with size 8 boots, some toe drag is happening. It may not be apparent from the vid, though. There are things you can do to mitigate this problem, but going wide from the start is the best way, IMO. This is assuming you want to ride "normal" binding angles for soft boots





I should say that if you are in this situation, it's easy for your toes to lever your edge out of the snow and then you fall on your face. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Even with my current 9.5US boots, I still like wider boards. I have a 155 with a 25.2 waist and 29.3 nose/tail. It's fun for messing around but I boot out pretty quick. My ideal set up is 1/2" of toe over hang, and 3/4" of heel over hang. Stance is around 12/-12 and 21.25"

I own both L and M Unions. If you get the Wide board, I would do Large bindings. There may be more width than you need, but the heelcup will still be snug. 

If you get the regular width board, you can do M or L with an adjustable toe ramp binding. If you want Contact Pros, Stratas, Falcors, etc, go with Medium.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

My 2 cents. I have a k2 carve air with a 26 cm waist and a Rossi xv with a sub 26 waist. Size 10 boot. After riding the xv (post carve air) I noticed my toe strap was knocked off after each run. I will probably never ride a normal width board again. Seems like snowboards are catching up to surfboards in the fact that a little extra width is a good thing.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

This post has me very excited to rip on my Orca which has a 26.5 width!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

barik said:


> You don't need wide! Take 158 regular width. The only reason to buy wide it's not clinging boots when edging. With boot size 10.5 you will not have this problem.
> About binding depends on the boots and binding. Best way will buy boots at start and then all other stuff.


I bet this guys carves are dogshit


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Go with a wide camber board, you wont come back. I roll my eyes when people talk about losing edge to edge like its some dramatic loss, technique and good bindings will make up for whatever you think you are losing, heres me ripping my Simple Pleasures 156 with a 27.1 waist width with size 8 boots at 160lbs, so much fucking fun, havent thought of booting out in years.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This is Carly, she was a super hot ticket checker at my local mtn.
She's really tall & skinny and the rental idiots gave her a 140cm deck
So I let her try my Never Summer West X 160.
She has tiny little size 7 girl booties.




As long as you center your boot it is easy.
Anyone that doesn't NEED a wide board, but wants to ride one, WILL HAVE TO SLIDE THEIR BINDINGS CLOSER TO THE TOE SIDE EDGE

If you don't do this, it sucks donkey balls.


TT


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

timmytard said:


> This is Carly, she was a super hot ticket checker at my local mtn.
> She's really tall & skinny and the rental idiots gave her a 140cm deck
> So I let her try my Never Summer West X 160.
> She has tiny little size 7 girl booties.
> ...


A little girl that likes riding a big one ?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Craig51 said:


> A little girl that likes riding a big one ?


Not just any big one either cough cough.
My big one
Mwa ha ha ha ha


TT


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Pulse said:


> Board: NS Proto Type 2
> Bindings: Union
> Boots: Thirtytwo TM-2
> 
> ...


Hi,
Stoked that you are getting a new board. You will not want to use boot size to make this choice. Only barefoot size should be used. Tons of buying mistakes start right here . Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

timmytard said:


> This is Carly, she was a super hot ticket checker at my local mtn.
> She's really tall & skinny and the rental idiots gave her a 140cm deck
> So I let her try my Never Summer West X 160.
> She has tiny little size 7 girl booties.
> ...


How much closer to the toe side edge do you recommend?


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Stoked that you are getting a new board. You will not want to use boot size to make this choice. Only barefoot size should be used. Tons of buying mistakes start right here . Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Once I have this measurement, what do I do with it?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Pulse, 

Post your 4 measurements here an I will be happy to help. 

STOKED!


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Pulse,
> 
> Post your 4 measurements here an I will be happy to help.
> 
> STOKED!


What do you mean 4 measurements? 

Foot length: 10.5" or 26.67cm
Foot width: 3-3/4 to 4"


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

26.67 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 270 is 26.6 cm to 27 cm so you are at the very small side of this range. 

You should not consider either a wide or a mid-wide board. 

We will need Length and width for each foot. There can be no range. 1/4 inch is greater than the range for a width size. Please post images of your barefoot measurements being taken.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Go with a wide camber board, you wont come back. I roll my eyes when people talk about losing edge to edge like its some dramatic loss, technique and good bindings will make up for whatever you think you are losing, heres me ripping my Simple Pleasures 156 with a 27.1 waist width with size 8 boots at 160lbs, so much fucking fun, havent thought of booting out in years.
> 
> View attachment 151567


can't see the video ...
anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 26.67 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 270 is 26.6 cm to 27 cm so you are at the very small side of this range.
> 
> ...


Alright, since I picked Neversummer, I will be going with a wide board and large union bindings.

I do not understand why it says I have a size 9 boot??

I measured again. 
Longest foot is: 10-5/8 
Width is: 4 to 3-15/16



deagol said:


> can't see the video ...
> anyone else having this problem?


I cannot see it.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Just changed privacy on vid, try again!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Just changed privacy on vid, try again!


works now. Nice vid, looks like Keystone ...


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

deagol said:


> works now. Nice vid, looks like Keystone ...


It was couple of inches of fresh pow on top of groomers, perfect for carving and face shots lol


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Pulse said:


> Alright, since I picked Neversummer, I will be going with a wide board and large union bindings.
> 
> I do not understand why it says I have a size 9 boot??
> 
> ...


Hi, 10 5/8 inches is 26.9 cm. That is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. That is your actual foot length which is the only measurement which you should use for determining board width. You will not want either a wide or a mid wide board as your foot is smaller than average. Most riders with your foot length will be looking at narrow boards. Your foot is also E width so the best boot choice for you would be the Salomon Dialogue Wide or The Salomon Synapse Wide. Only Salomon produces boots for E width.


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi, 10 5/8 inches is 26.9 cm. That is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. That is your actual foot length which is the only measurement which you should use for determining board width. You will not want either a wide or a mid wide board as your foot is smaller than average. Most riders with your foot length will be looking at narrow boards. Your foot is also E width so the best boot choice for you would be the Salomon Dialogue Wide or The Salomon Synapse Wide. Only Salomon produces boots for E width.


There is no way I fit into a size 9 boot, I tried on a size 10 thirtytwo and it was way too tight on my toes. I also have never been wide on anything. I currently have a size 10.5 thirtytwo boot and my big toe touches when I am standing(as I thought it should be).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

It will need to be one of the specific Wide models that I have suggested but based on your measurements you are definitely a size 9. If you would like to post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm. You may also remove the inserts (footbeds) from your current boots and stand on them barefoot and send images of that. This is far more important than your board choice so it will be worth your time to get this corrected first. Everything revolves around foot size.

STOKED!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pulse said:


> Once I have this measurement, what do I do with it?


Be prepared to go through phases of denial of what boot size you really are


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> ld like to post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm. You may also remove the inserts from your current boots and stand on them barefoot and send images of that. This is far more important than your board choice so it will be worth your time to get this corrected first. Everything revolves around foot size.


I watched the video in your signature about measuring, i am confident that is correct.

Here is a picture of the left boot liner with both my right and left foot:


http://imgur.com/a/wAcCxKZ


When wearing the liner, my big toe touches the end.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Toes touch the front or press against firmly?


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Toes touch the front or press against firmly?


Yes, big toe presses pretty firmly while standing and walking in the liner


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Pulse said:


> I watched the video in your signature about measuring, i am confident that is correct.
> 
> Here is a picture of the left boot liner with both my right and left foot:
> 
> ...


In a correctly fit boot, just touching is far too large. Your image is of the liner. We are looking for your bare foot on the insert (which is the footbed which rests at the bottom of your liner). Your measurements have all been for Mondopoint 270 which is always size 9 US.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jkb818 said:


> How much closer to the toe side edge do you recommend?


That entirely depends on your boot size.
You want your boot centered on your board.

I rock 9 or 9.5's. If I have medium bindings, it's not usually very much. 
Around a cm or so.
But If I'm riding with a pair of LARGE bindings, I have to slide the binding towards the toe side edge a lot more.
Because the heelcup is just farther away from the inserts.

There is no set amount though, it all depends on your boots.
I just kinda know where abouts it is.
As long as it's pretty close the ride is fine.
But if it's way off, you'll know it.
It'll feel like you have no heel edge.

But the only way to get it perfectly centered, or maybe not technically centered?
But to get to the same degree of board angle when you get boot out on booth edges.
Is put it on floor & tilt it until you get boot out, then tilt it the other way & see how far it will go

Then adjust, rinse & repeat.

If you can tilt your board past 90 degrees, before you get boot out.
You should be able to come to a complete stop, on a run that has a 90 degree pitch.
So this steep I___ 

Haha so nothing is too steep 


TT


----------



## Pulse (Dec 4, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> In a correctly fit boot, just touching is far too large. Your image is of the liner. We are looking for your bare foot on the insert (which is the footbed which rests at the bottom of your liner). Your measurements have all been for Mondopoint 270 which is always size 9 US.


My fault



http://imgur.com/a/SwblBGG


I also outlined my feet onto a piece of paper to double check everything. My width is 3-7/8" to maybe 3-15/16, so a medium.


----------



## Glenno (Dec 13, 2019)

I need help picking a board and I can’t find it online. Im a big guy. 6 foot and I weight around 260 with size 10 wider feet/high arch 

Background 
I’ve been snowboarding for a couple years now. Probably 10 times total. I learned on a ride 162 W. I also didn’t realize because I have a wide foot I was wearing boots too big. It was tough learning to turn properly. 

I’m buying my first board for myself. I keep looking online and it says big guys wide boards. 
Are wide boards to accommodate bigger feet or for heavier people???
Some ppl say get a wide and some say get regular but stiff.

I started looking up regular boards and all the ones I could find were softer flex which I heard was bad for bigger guys. 
I don’t want to buy the wrong board. Someone mentioned the skunk ape?

Also if someone could recommend wider style boots that will support foot molds that would be great.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

If at all possible you should try to get into your proper mondopoint boot. Try a wide model like Wired suggests.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Pulse said:


> My fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pulse said:


> My fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pulse,
Yes, this confirms that your boot is far too large. Your foot is within the confines of the insert. In a correctly fit snowboard boot your toes and heels will overhang the insert by ~ 1cm. This overhang is required as your toes and heels need to have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner when tightly laced. I would strongly suggest that you go to your Mondopoint size which is 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 

You do not want to trace your foot to get measurements. That will always skew the results. Because you are still getting too wide a range for your width measurements i would again suggest that you post up images of all 4 of your measurements being taken. Show the ruler, the wall and your whole foot in each image.

In any event with your foot measurements a wide or mid wide board is not suggested.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Glenno said:


> I need help picking a board and I can’t find it online. Im a big guy. 6 foot and I weight around 260 with size 10 wider feet/high arch
> 
> Background
> I’ve been snowboarding for a couple years now. Probably 10 times total. I learned on a ride 162 W. I also didn’t realize because I have a wide foot I was wearing boots too big. It was tough learning to turn properly.
> ...


Hi Glenno,

Let's start with your barefoot measurements as well. Based on what you have written above you won't want a wide board. There are many stiff boards available at a variety of widths. 

STOKED!


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Share that skinny little thing timmytard ???????. ( MODO )


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Jkb818 you have to experiment. Try even with side cut as a starter and go from there. ???


----------

